# Healing tips



## Peanut08 (Jul 20, 2007)

Are there any tips thats make DP worses other than thinking about it. Anything to advoid while in the healing process


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

lack of sleep... it's a killer! =*(. I want a nice warm sex lady friend to cuddle upto so I can get some sleep (Needs to get laid).


----------



## Peanut08 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok anyone else that isn't horny


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

I just got a warning off a mod for it 

I only wanted a cuddle!


----------



## TerriW (Jun 13, 2007)

I feel that it is good to keep busy, but not to pile so much onyourself that you get stressed out. I learned the hard way. I was doing to much and getting more DR'ed. When I keep busy at a slower pace I felt much better.

I think it is also a good idea to stay away from people who are negative and discount how terrible this DP/DR feels, you know the people who say, "just get over it." 
Surround yourself with people who care about you and that are supportive.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

.


----------



## therese cowen (Oct 2, 2007)

On, I think he is amusing.


----------



## therese cowen (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry, that should be Oh, I think he is amusing


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Darren, you sould like a f ucking idiot


I want your babies ))) Hugs (((. 

Could we kindly have a ISP check on this guy/gal? Might be a old "friend" of mine.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Darren, you sould like a f ucking idiot


*SOULD*..HA, I love irony..... :lol:

@Peanut08, I would recommend you try to keep your alcohol intake down.
That is if you drink.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Darren, you sould like a f ucking idiot
> ...


They might be dyslexic like me... awww )))Hugs them(((

Could you also recommend the same to me too please ... lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

I recommend you just keep doing what you have been doing young man :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

OKies... *gets the vaseline out*... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Darren I appologize for my inconsiderate comment earlier. I wasn't thinking straight (sure you can relate). Anyways I'm sure you'r a nice guy, my bad. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

tOO late; i've already told my mum! 

:lol: ... I accept your appolgy, thank you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

This thread cheered me up


----------

